# PCD and Trailer Hitch



## dgwaldo (May 26, 2014)

I am getting ready to order an X5 and want a trailer hitch which is normally installed by the dealer. Since I want a PCD will the hitch be installed at the performance center or do I need to take this home to the dealer to have the hitch installed?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the hitch a BMW factory option? If not, you will more than likely have to get your dealer to install it when you get home. If it is a factory option, it will be installed during manufacture.


----------



## invisihitch (Nov 27, 2012)

There is no factory option hitch on the X5, so you will have to take performance delivery of the vehicle without a hitch and then have a hitch installed.

If you haven't already, you may want to take a look at the _invisihitch_, since it is less expensive than the hitch that the dealer stocks, it has a higher towing capacity, it uses the same factory wiring kit, and it is completely undetectable when not in use.

We are a bimmerfest sponsor and a supplier of OE hitches to BMW. We also happen to be right on your way back to Florida from the BMW PCD center in South Carolina... 

Cheers,
Daryl
* [email protected]

*


----------

